# Thetford Seat



## Mattuk

I spent the afternoon with my Father building a thetford highseat, I guess you would call it a shooting house? Always wanted one!


----------



## youngdon

Are you putting a roof on this one Matt. What makes this one a "thetford". Over here Thetford makes RV toilets.


----------



## Mattuk

Thanks for that buddy! Are you saying it looks $hit!?

Yes we will put a roof and sides on it. Thetford is a town in the county of Norfolk where I guess they were first made over here.


----------



## bones44

That's a pretty cool idea Matt. Looks like it will be nice and sturdy. Gives me some good ideas for my next elevated blind.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Tom. My father was a great help today. I hope to show you guys some good video from this new seat.


----------



## youngdon

No I'm not ssay it look like $#!t. at all.



bones44 said:


> That's a pretty cool idea Matt. Looks like it will be nice and sturdy. Gives me some good ideas for my next elevated blind.


So is your idea to get Matts dad to come over and build it for you while you take pictures of the man working his butt off.


----------



## youngdon

You know I'm just teasing right Matt ?? Do you rent him out or does he do it for free to get out of your Moms reach ?


----------



## catcapper

Your a mean, mean man Don.lol.---We do see who is do'in ALL the work in the photos though.lol.


----------



## Mattuk

I knew I'd get this crap from you lot with the photo's! Yes he did all the work and I just sat around doing bugger all! Now and then I'd hide his hammer or throw his spanner in a patch of stinging nettles! If I just put a post up saying we built a highseat today all I'll get is "where's the bleeping photo's" so I don't and take time to show whats going on and still get this bollocks!


----------



## bones44

youngdon said:


> No I'm not ssay it look like $#!t. at all.
> 
> So is your idea to get Matts dad to come over and build it for you while you take pictures of the man working his butt off.


Umm yea !! You think I'm gonna do that much work ?


----------



## Mattuk




----------



## bones44

That's a heck of a nice view. Hopefully the next one will be full of deer....


----------



## Mattuk

Well I've just ordered a camo tarpaulin for the sides. Got to build a seat/bench and put a ladder up to it. then a roof on it!


----------



## hassell

Looks awesome Matt, to bad you couldn't have put a few shooting ports up in the loft of the building beside it!!!


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Rick. I did think about that but I just really wanted to build one of these.


----------



## youngdon

Matt, come on now quit playing the poor abused Englishman.....You know you love the teasing.

It is a nice looking high seat Matt, you do nice work. What was the purpose of the building behind it ?


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you buddy. Its just an old cattle shed I guess. You wait until its finished it will look awesome!!!


----------



## youngdon

I bet it will. Perhaps your father will have it done soon.


----------



## Mattuk

Your a real funny numpty!


----------



## Mattuk

Getting there!!


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> Matt, come on now quit playing the poor abused Englishman.....You know you love the teasing.
> 
> It is a nice looking high seat Matt, you do nice work. What was the purpose of the building behind it ?


Why Don it was for camofliggy, it would blend in with a structure already used to by the game!! Hey Matt run some power to it and have a TV for football games, a heater etc, and a small recliner as well. Might as well go all in with the decor!


----------



## Mattuk

Antlerz22 said:


> Why Don it was for camofliggy, it would blend in with a structure already used to by the game!! Hey Matt run some power to it and have a TV for football games, a heater etc, and a small recliner as well. Might as well go all in with the decor!










Don't get me started!


----------



## youngdon

Lookin good. Are you going to stain the legs of it ?


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Don. No as the camo tarpaulin will cover most of it. There a plenty of dead tree's in the park so it doesn't stand out.


----------



## Mattuk

All I have to do is paint the beams and put the top on!


----------



## youngdon

NICE ! I am surprised that you covered the legs all the way down to the ground.


----------



## Mattuk

Any reason why?


----------



## youngdon

I'd have thought the legs would blend in or be thought of as trees. Any animals that frequent the area would quickly become used to them I would think. Do you cover all your high seats this way ?


----------



## Mattuk

The tarpaulin dropped down as I was putting it on the top part so I just tacked it on the rest, I don't think it'll matter we'll have to see. This is the only thetford seat I've got all the rest are just normal ladder highseats.


----------



## youngdon

I knew that !

You're right I don't think it'll matter that they are covered.


----------



## Antlerz22

Mattuk said:


> Any reason why?


Feng Shui of course!


----------



## Mattuk

Antlerz22 said:


> Feng Shui of course!


Haha very funny!


----------



## Antlerz22

Mattuk said:


> Haha very funny!


You should know me by now--I truly couldnt resist, we're still copacetic right?


----------



## Mattuk

We sure are.


----------



## Mattuk

The roof is on just needs some felt.


----------



## hassell

Looks awesome, do you a plug-in for the laptop?


----------



## Mattuk

Thanks Rick. No but its got a good 2 hours of battery life!


----------



## youngdon

Looks good Matt.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Don.


----------



## On a call

Antlerz22 said:


> Why Don it was for camofliggy, it would blend in with a structure already used to by the game!! Hey Matt run some power to it and have a TV for football games, a heater etc, and a small recliner as well. Might as well go all in with the decor!


Hey 22 I just started reading this thread and was just about to suggest the electric being ran up and a recliner too and the heater but you beat me to it, good for you.

Matt it looks like a top notch stand well done. You boys are going to be enjoying it in style this season. Hope you have a good one.


----------



## On a call

youngdon said:


> NICE ! I am surprised that you covered the legs all the way down to the ground.


I thought it was for a high and low stand ? Kinda like a two story house.

Matt be sure to put a back drop to knock down his siloete ( sp ? )


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Brian it will be interesting and you'll get to see it!


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> I thought it was for a high and low stand ? Kinda like a two story house.
> 
> Matt be sure to put a back drop to knock down his siloete ( sp ? )


No its just a shooting house on legs. I think the tree's behind will help with that Brian but we'll see.


----------



## Antlerz22

Looks good Matt, only thing i would do is spray paint the overhead flat black, so it doesnt contrast a darker body against the light colored 2x4s.


----------



## On a call

22 good point the angle would put it up against the roof.

With that said...if his dad installs the ceiling fan and lights that might cause a distraction. Do you think it would hold up a hot tub ?


----------



## youngdon

LOL


----------



## Mattuk

Antlerz22 said:


> Looks good Matt, only thing i would do is spray paint the overhead flat black, so it doesnt contrast a darker body against the light colored 2x4s.


It'll be just fine, the deer were out in front of it all last night.


----------



## bones44

Don't forget the disco ball Brian !


----------



## On a call

I think you need to install one of those huge spot lights like they have on top of guard houses. That way at night you light it up like it was day. Kinda like Hogans Hero's.


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> I think you need to install one of those huge spot lights like they have on top of guard houses. That way at night you light it up like it was day. Kinda like Hogans Hero's.


Its against the law to lamp deer Brian!


----------



## bones44

I could see Matt now doing his impression of a German with an English accent....... Just kidding buddy.


----------



## Mattuk

bones44 said:


> I could see Matt now doing his impression of a German with an English accent....... Just kidding buddy.


Don't go there Tom!


----------



## On a call

I was not thinking about it not being legal to lamp deer. How about inferred ? Or does the hunt end with the setting of the sun ?


----------



## Mattuk

An hour before sunrise and an hour before sunset. I can still lamp foxes out of it!


----------



## bones44

I believe here it's a half hour before and after. We can hunt all night for fox and coyote during the regular season.


----------



## On a call

Yes however it is half hour before sunrise and sunset.


----------



## bones44

Doh ! I guess I need to study up before Saturday rolls around. Actually that was a typo. I'm so ready !!


----------



## On a call

Tom... so do you have your stands up ?

Matt ... were you familular with Hogans Heros ?


----------



## bones44

Stands, ground blinds etc. yes sir. Also planted 1/2 acre of turnips for late season. They're coming in great. Hope to score on a turkey as well.


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> Matt ... were you familular with Hogans Heros ?


NO?


----------



## On a call

I did not think so...it was a sitcom on tv. The writers made spoof on a german POW camp.


----------



## youngdon

"He saw nothing!"


----------



## On a call

ha ha...looks like some here has









Should we call him Schultz ?


----------



## youngdon

Newkirk would be fitting.

Unless he wears a monacle.


----------



## On a call

Newkirk it is


----------



## Mattuk

Sat in there this morning with the rain coming down, really need to get some felt on the chipboard roof as the rain dripped through the join in the middle and I got a wet arse. Saw 5 doe's about 30 yards out, they stayed for around 20 minutes in all. Nice morning even with the rain, I can see some great times to come sat in there.


----------



## bones44

All about being out there buddy ! Done it many times and would do it again looking for the big one ! I'm having a problem at my place, the deer are in the field before I can even get there to sit. Good problem btw.


----------



## Mattuk

Morning or evening Tom?


----------



## bones44

Evening. The early season they still seem to be in the corn and other thickets for some reason. After mid October they'll start moving around earlier. All we did was turn over ten acres of rough nasty old weeds and the deer are going crazy on the new growth.


----------



## Mattuk

Have you got a trail cam on it to show when they are moving?


----------



## bones44

Yes, mostly does and fawns moving around the salt lick around 4 a.m. in the south end of my property. At the north end is where they're at in the p.m. Last two nights they've been out there at 4:00 p.m. and staying til dark. I have to cross open fields to get to any of my blinds in the north. It's great to see so many deer though. Sun. and Mon. evening had 4 bucks,3 does and 5 fawns all at the same time for over an hour 40 yards out. Very cool to watch at such close range. I enjoy that just as much as shooting.


----------



## Mattuk

Oh I forgot your using that







thing!


----------



## bones44

Crossbow. Yea, one of them. Just in case I want to raid a castle or something ! LOL


----------



## Mattuk

So when is rifle season?


----------



## bones44

November 15th. I also enjoy that too. I use my inline muzzleloader.


----------



## On a call

Felt would be a good idea plus your chip board will last longer as well.

shoot a photo of it if you have a chance. Your pics are always nice.


----------



## Mattuk

Oh I always knew it would need a felt covering Brian but I haven't had time to do it.


----------



## youngdon

Will you use nail on Matt?


----------



## Mattuk

Yes.


----------



## Antlerz22

Mattuk said:


> Oh I forgot your using that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thing!


Yea its what real hunters use LOL


----------



## Mattuk

You keep telling yourself that.


----------



## On a call

Tom...have you had any action yet ....been kinda warm huh.


----------

